# Ford 1600 hydraulics will lift but it is very slow.



## Jlagge (Apr 12, 2020)

I have a Ford 1600 tractor that has a loader on it. When I try to use the loader of 3 pt it will lift but it is very slow. Is there a filter or screen on it somewhere that could be blocked or plugged up? 
Thank you for your help in advance.


----------



## Jlagge (Apr 12, 2020)

I have a Ford 1600 tractor that has a loader on it. When I try to use the loader of 3 pt it will lift but it is very slow. Is there a filter or screen on it somewhere that could be blocked or plugged up?
Thank you for your help in advance.


----------



## Jlagge (Apr 12, 2020)

I have a Ford 1600 tractor that has a loader on it. When I try to use the loader of 3 pt it will lift but it is very slow. Is there a filter or screen on it somewhere that could be blocked or plugged up?
Thank you for your help in advance.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome Jlagge. If you are trying to boost your message count by copying and pasting, perhaps go back and read your original post and edit it accordingly. Your issue is very vague ... *"When I try to use the loader of 3 pt" ??*
Try to explain it a little better...


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

See item #15, suction screen. Also, replace o-rings in the suction line (2 ea. #14, 1 ea. #22, 1 ea #16 gasket)

https://www.messicks.com/nh/57922?sectionId=9364&diagramId=57922_323217


----------



## Jlagge (Apr 12, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Welcome Jlagge. If you are trying to boost your message count by copying and pasting, perhaps go back and read your original post and edit it accordingly. Your issue is very vague ... *"When I try to use the loader of 3 pt" ??*
> Try to explain it a little better...


What I mean is when I want to use the loader or 3 pt to lift weather it has a load on it or not it will lift but it lifts very slowly. This didn't always happen. It started happening last fall. I did drain the hydraulic oil out and replaced it to see if that was the issue. The oil looked like it had moisture in it when I drained it. It now looks what I would say is normal with the new oil in it now. 
Hope that helps narrow it down a little.


----------



## Jlagge (Apr 12, 2020)

Jlagge said:


> I have a Ford 1600 tractor that has a loader on it. When I try to use the loader of 3 pt it will lift but it is very slow. Is there a filter or screen on it somewhere that could be blocked or plugged up?
> Thank you for your help in advance.


What I mean is when I want to use the loader or 3 pt to lift weather it has a load on it or not it will lift but it lifts very slowly. This didn't always happen. It started happening last fall. I did drain the hydraulic oil out and replaced it to see if that was the issue. The oil looked like it had moisture in it when I drained it. It now looks what I would say is normal with the new oil in it now. 
Hope that helps narrow it down a little.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

OK! That's way better! Big T shows the schematic for the suction screen. That is one possibility for sure. The other would be the hydraulic oil filter. Did you change that out when you changed the oil?
Did this problem get worse over time?


----------



## Jlagge (Apr 12, 2020)

I did not change out the filter as I'm not sure where is it located.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

There is no hydraulic filter shown in parts diagrams for the Ford 1600, just a suction screen. Don't forget to replace the 3 o-rings in the suction line. You may be sucking air into the hydraulic fluid through a leaking suction o-ring. Does your hydraulic system start out OK, and gradually fade??


----------



## Jlagge (Apr 12, 2020)

BigT said:


> There is no hydraulic filter shown in parts diagrams for the Ford 1600, just a suction screen. Don't forget to replace the 3 o-rings in the suction line. You may be sucking air into the hydraulic fluid through a leaking suction o-ring. Does your hydraulic system start out OK, and gradually fade??


The hydraulics are always slow to lift up no matter how long you use the tractor.


----------



## Jlagge (Apr 12, 2020)

Jlagge said:


> The hydraulics are always slow to lift up no matter how long you use the tractor.


We have had some lower temps here lately so I was going to wait for it to warm up this weekend to clean the screen, replace o-rings and see if that fixes the issues.


----------



## Michael Tomes (Jan 8, 2019)

Jlagge said:


> I have a Ford 1600 tractor that has a loader on it. When I try to use the loader of 3 pt it will lift but it is very slow. Is there a filter or screen on it somewhere that could be blocked or plugged up?
> Thank you for your help in advance.


Does it also leak down then jump back up? Sometimes rapidly mainly when hot?


----------



## Jlagge (Apr 12, 2020)

BigT said:


> There is no hydraulic filter shown in parts diagrams for the Ford 1600, just a suction screen. Don't forget to replace the 3 o-rings in the suction line. You may be sucking air into the hydraulic fluid through a leaking suction o-ring. Does your hydraulic system start out OK, and gradually fade??


I ended up cleaning the screen which didn't seem plugged at all but I cleaned it anyway. When i reassembled it and test the Hydraulics they work great. I'm wondering if there could of been an air lock in the system. Thank you for you advise and for the drawing.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Did you replace the o-rings? A leaking o-ring will allow air to be sucked into the system. Aerated hydraulic fluid kills the efficiency of a hydraulic system, makes it very slow. BTDT.


----------



## Jlagge (Apr 12, 2020)

BigT said:


> Did you replace the o-rings? A leaking o-ring will allow air to be sucked into the system. BTDT.


Yes.


----------

